

Tell HN: Some data about submission times, etc. - ColinWright

Just some anecdata.  Here are a few recent submissions:<p><pre><code>    Charge your phone&#x2F;laptop or your wont be allowed to fly!
      (techcrunch.com)
        2 points by brmunk 11 hours ago | discuss

    Passengers flying to US may have to switch on mobile phones
      for security (theguardian.com)
        1 point by d99kris 12 hours ago | discuss

    TSA: don&#x27;t bring uncharged devices from oversea (tsa.gov)
        61 points by alternize 17 hours ago | 62 comments

    TSA: Some on US-bound flights must turn on phones (ap.org)
        53 points by juliann 17 hours ago | 49 comments

    TSA won&#x27;t allow uncharged devices on flights (mashable.com)
        4 points by adityab 18 hours ago | discuss

    US bans uncharged cell phones, laptops from some flights (cnet.com)
        4 points by ColinWright 19 hours ago | discuss

    Uncharged phones, laptops to be banned on US-bound
      flights (nzherald.co.nz)
        52 points by ferno 22 hours ago | 82 comments
</code></pre>
Note how one early submission got traction, then two didn&#x27;t, then another two later submissions did.  Note also that the conversation&#x2F;discussion has been split almost equally between the three submissions that did get traction.<p>I draw no conclusions, but people often ask &quot;when is the best time to submit.&quot;  This example provides a starting point for any investigation you may be considering.<p>Time now - 18:46 BST, 17:46 Zulu, 2014&#x2F;07&#x2F;07.<p><i>Edited to add the one found by gus_massa - thank you.</i>
======
ColinWright
Clickables:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7997403](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7997403)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7997213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7997213)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7996380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7996380)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7996339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7996339)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7996268](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7996268)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7996055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7996055)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7995512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7995512)

------
gus_massa
Nice result! You can’t run a formal experiment were you post the same new at
regular intervals to measure the importance of the submission time. But you
can wait until many people submit a rehash of the same TSA statement!

I think it’s important in this case to concentrate the discussion in only one
place, but I don’t know how to solve it.

Also, I think you missed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7995512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7995512)
(52 points, 22 hours ago, 83 comments)

~~~
ColinWright
Now added - thanks!

